# Should I get him?



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

I was just window shopping I swear but I LOVE those colors...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1266472272

$$$ Isn't a problem.. he doesn't cost much anyway. And I could easily pick up a new tank & supplies tuesday... 

I want to try breeding in the next couple of months and then if I can manage it I want to make a hobby of it  So I want some... er... better stock than what I have haha. Mine are fine for pets and for some practice spawnings but eventually I want to work towards some higher quality fishies. He isn't perfect but he is better than my current CT male.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

wow stunning!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Niiiiiice!!!!!! Well, no one here is going to tell you NOT to get him.... hehehe


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Well I bought him haha. This is my first time buying from AB but I'm sure I will figure it out  Off to check for my conformation email now. I'm excited!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Too bad =( Can't see him.

Edit:
Congrats! Good luck with him x3


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

I think until I get more room arranged in my room I'm going to get one of those biggest sized critter keepers... What kind of heater could I put in one of those? Or can I?

And thank you!

And here is the picture of him


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep!! Those are safe for heaters. I'd get a visitherm. my favorite!!!!!! VERY reliable! Get a 25W or 50W


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Awesome! So Tuesday I am gonna run to Petsmart and pick up the stuff I need for him. I am also talking to another breeder about some plakat females. Ugh Someone stop me! Haha I had no idea how addictive these guys were when I bought my first two.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OOooh, he's pretty!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

FancyFins said:


> Awesome! So Tuesday I am gonna run to Petsmart and pick up the stuff I need for him. I am also talking to another breeder about some plakat females. Ugh Someone stop me! Haha I had no idea how addictive these guys were when I bought my first two.


They can do that to ya alright...


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Woow, those fins! He looks just like a butterfly! Congrats.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, his colors are AMAZING!


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm glad everyone likes him  Hopefully he makes it here in one piece lol.
And appearantly the disease is contagious because now my boyfriend is collecting cichlids haha.


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

He is amazing! congrats!


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Weather permitting he will ship Wednesday. So tomorrow I'm gonna get his stuff just in case. And one of my females is stressed by the new addition so I might have to get her a tank of her own.


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

AHHH!!!

The same breeder has this female for sale but I'm out of room.  I already have 4 females in my 10 gallon and Pearl on the way..

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1266553223


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

I am IN LOVE with your new guy...this is the closest thing he has too him...do you think he will develop any where near as beautiful as yours??

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1266472528
If so I think I will be bidding. I love the colors. 
You should just mail your kid here instead of your house:shock:;-)


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

sstacy19 said:


> I am IN LOVE with your new guy...this is the closest thing he has too him...do you think he will develop any where near as beautiful as yours??
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1266472528
> If so I think I will be bidding. I love the colors.
> You should just mail your kid here instead of your house:shock:;-)


I remember looking at that guy lol I'm sure he will look pretty similar with a nice new loving home :-D He looks like he might just be younger.


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

dang..or darn:shock: what is wrong with me? I just clicked the buy it (him) now button. :-D


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Hehe I just did the same for the female!


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

You can put 6 females in a sorority.


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Geez, what am i goning to name my new kid? He reminds me of cotton candy for some reason..:shock: Of course not going to name him that..


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> You can put 6 females in a sorority.


Oh duh - Thanks I had a moment lol



sstacy19 said:


> Geez, what am i goning to name my new kid? He reminds me of cotton candy for some reason..:shock: Of course not going to name him that..


Haha I thought the same thing about mine! (the cotton candy) I am naming my guy Paparazzi because I love Lady Gaga and the girl Marilyn after Marilyn Monroe :-D


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

:-DHey Fancy Fins, what color would you call our boys? 

They had some half moon babies that I looked at since I was shipping already, but I decided that if I am going to get a 4th betta he has to be my DREAM betta..preferably a mustard gas.:-D Saw some really great ones the next day of course..such is life..hee hee, my boyfriend doesn't even know I got this kid yet. 

On Valentine's day one of my regular guest came in for dinner by himself, because his wife is in Florida, I told him about the fish I was drooling over and how my boyfriend said that if I paid more then $50.00 for a fish he would kill me and the fish...my regular gave me a $100 and he told me to get my fish, but he was already gone and umm..well that is too high for a fish that I would never breed. :shock::-D So with his $100 I bought the cotton candy boy and a ten gallon tank...and still money left over, just incase my dream guy comes along!


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm not really sure lol I've never seen fish with colors like them before. Hopefully My two make it in one piece so I can see what their fry come out like 

I love customers like that. The ones that you can talk to about stuff lol I could never imagine spending more than maybe 40 for a fish. I would love to get a fish from Thai but holy cow it's 38to ship from the transshipper. So I just stick to my American fish haha. I don't really have a dream Betta... Horses are much more my "thing" and I know a lot more about them than I probably ever will Bettas. But I guess I would really like a purple fish.


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

They shipped today!!!  I'm so excited! Hopefully it takes two days instead of one because I have to work late tomorrow and I really am not ready to have the convo with my mom about why there are fish coming in the mail


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! I wouldn't be looking forward to that, either!


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Lol my mom is um... I'm not sure how to describe her. But it's my money that I work for so all she can raelly do is get mad lol. She already knows I'm planning to get a 20 gallon for my girls and use that ten gallon for breeding so maybe she won't freak out so bad.


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ut is so weird how many of us betta people are horse people. None of my horsey friends even think about fish


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Ha ha yeah my horse friends don't either. I just love all kinds of critters and Bettas are cheap (compared to horses) and I can't keep them without my mom flipping a lid. But I love going it petsmart and spending 70 bucks on tank stuff because that seems soooo cheap compared to hundreds of dollars for tack and feed and hay and..... sheesh! lol

Now I have to show off my baby

My braid job




































Okay I'm done now...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful horse!!


----------



## FreshFishyWater (Nov 7, 2009)

:O!! gorgeous horses! nice braid job too X]


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you 
And would you believe that was only my second time doing a running braid? lol


----------

